# sacred music or religious music scared some people or repel em



## deprofundis

Some people have a strong stance against religion , that if you says im spiritual but not religious even this is too mutch, sometime i explain to my friend... there is a lot of profane non religious works they can lisen to, but when religious music is instrumental meaning whit religious theme it's armless they should ain't fear, msic is music.

Take for instance mass music in latin about christ or whatever, if your not religious voices become waves you ears surf on, it wont make you a christian...

Most people i know are open minded about religious music except fews hipsters that have something against religion well too bad for em, there missing on a lot of great music.

I was like em before than i heard kyrie eleison on from byzatium to andalousia on naxos, hey it was groovy rythmic it show me , religious music caan be great,, just like magnificat.

In order for you to help your friend appreciate classical whit religious content you most first introduce them to profane work thus meaning non religious music, i subject vocal music first because some considerable work in vocal music is religious in theme, but there is profane vocal music and once tthey use to profane work you can introduce them to sacred music eventually, it's step by step process.

Sure there are people like my sister who is an atheist ''extremist'' she hate classical for the fact there are some religous theme in theme it annoy her, for her it's like goeing to Church on sunday she dosen perceived the music behind the religious theme and see only kyrie credo gloria and think yuck religious theme this most sck(pardon my language).


Have a nice day your favorite pastor of classical music deprofundis(just kidding).


----------



## SiegendesLicht

The only people who are afraid of religious themes in classical music are the small-minded ones who are afraid of classical music in general - or of anything that is outside the current fashion.


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> The only people who are afraid of religious themes in classical music are the small-minded ones who are afraid of classical music in general - or of anything that is outside the current fashion.


Amen to this :tiphat:


----------



## Zhdanov

anything is religion, even atheism is a religion.

everything that relies on incomplete knowledge is religion.

and knowledge is always incomplete.


----------



## Metairie Road

*deprofundis*, I am not religious but I love religious music. All kinds, classical, gospel, hymns etc. In fact, now that I think about it, singing hymns at morning assembly at school is probably where I acquired my love of music in the first place. Didn't do much for me by way of religion though.

I come from a western, primarily Christian culture, so that is the only perspective I have.

To boil it down - It's the music, not the religion.

in the case of your sister though, I imagine a reversal of terms - it's the religion, not the music - that puts her off.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Haydn's and Handel's oratotrios, afterwards Mozart's Requiem, made me a fan of classical religious works. Been listening to Haydn's late masses recently as interpreted by Bruno Weil - excellent conducting and wonderful pieces. Always great coming back to them.


----------



## hpowders

The Dies Irae section of the Verdi Requiem would frighten even the most devout listeners. Very scary stuff!

However, if one just holds on a little while, one hears the glorious and consoling Requiem Aeternam and Libera Me sections which conclude this magnificent Verdi work. 

His greatest composition, in my opinion.


----------



## Manxfeeder

hpowders said:


> The Dies Irae section of the Verdi Requiem would frighten even the most devout listeners. Very scary stuff!
> 
> However, if one just holds on a little while, one hears the glorious and consoling Requiem Aeternam and Libera Me sections which conclude this magnificent Verdi work.
> 
> His greatest composition, in my opinion.


Yep, and written by an atheist. That just proves you don't have to join the club to jump in the pool.

When I was in college and an agonostic, I had to study and to sing religious music. It didn't bother me and it didn't convert me. If anything, it was a beautiful and poetic way to express the human condition.


----------

